# Hyatt ROFR threshholds



## PA- (Feb 13, 2008)

Does anybody have information as to the ROFR for Hyatt properties?  I'm most interested in 2200 point weeks at Coconut or Key west, since they seem to be the cheapest purchase price.  And, in the case of key west, they seem to have the lowest fees.  I'm also interested in this information for Sedona and San Antonio, since they are also less expensive than most.


----------



## Kal (Feb 14, 2008)

Hyatt's ROFR decision making process is very tightly held.  As a rule of thumb I use a value of 75% of Hyatt's "retail sales price" as a minimum trigger.  The real numbers are all over the map.


----------



## myip (Feb 14, 2008)

Did you see this.

http://cgi.ebay.com/HYATT-TIMESHARE...ryZ15897QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Great deal if it passes ROFR


----------



## LisaH (Feb 14, 2008)

I called in Jan right after seeing the list on eBay. It was not available even then. I think this lady is just fishing for customers...


----------



## PA- (Feb 15, 2008)

myip said:


> Did you see this.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/HYATT-TIMESHARE...ryZ15897QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Great deal if it passes ROFR




Yes, that's the listing that prompted me to start this thread.  That would never go through ROFR, would it?

Does Hyatt have a system set up to resell weeks for their owners?  If so, what commission do they charge and how long does the customer have to wait?  Seems to me that if they did resell for their customers, it would be at a higher price than they could get on ebay, so I guess they must not?


----------



## Kal (Feb 15, 2008)

Hyatt will sell a unit for the owner. The last I checked they charge a 40% commission. Neither the actual sale of the unit or the selling price is guaranteed. There are also some additional fees, but I don't recall the specifics.  The owner can pull the sale back if desired.  The time it takes to sell a unit is market dependent.  Good units will likely sell quickly, while others may take time.


----------



## Carmel85 (Feb 16, 2008)

LisaH said:


> I called in Jan right after seeing the list on eBay. It was not available even then. I think this lady is just fishing for customers...



I agree the lady on EBAY is just FISHING!!!!


BE CAREFUL!!!!


----------



## Carmel85 (Feb 16, 2008)

myip said:


> Did you see this.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/HYATT-TIMESHARE...ryZ15897QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Great deal if it passes ROFR




THIS DEAL HAS PASSED!!!

I would not trust the agent or the company that is selling this timeshare!!!!


READ their CONTRACT it only favors them the agent, broker & selling office not the seller or the buyer!!!

I feel this was a agent in their office that was the actual owner and this agent made a few extra $$$ to push to sell it well over $500-1000+ in extra commission.

I only hear this through different sources and I can not confirm this yet.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Feb 16, 2008)

PA- said:


> Yes, that's the listing that prompted me to start this thread.  That would never go through ROFR, would it?
> 
> Does Hyatt have a system set up to resell weeks for their owners?  If so, what commission do they charge and how long does the customer have to wait?  Seems to me that if they did resell for their customers, it would be at a higher price than they could get on ebay, so I guess they must not?



There is a very easy way to beat ROFR.  All you need to do is work with a Broker where commission rebates are legal.  Florida is such a state.  Then, add in a fat commission to beat ROFR and get it rebated on the back end. 
If you are interested in learning more, send me a pm.


----------



## Carmel85 (Feb 16, 2008)

BocaBum99 said:


> There is a very easy way to beat ROFR.  All you need to do is work with a Broker where commission rebates are legal.  Florida is such a state.  Then, add in a fat commission to beat ROFR and get it rebated on the back end.
> If you are interested in learning more, send me a pm.




"a fat commission to beat ROFR and get it rebated on the back end."

Can you tell us ALL more PLEASE... Especially what the law is in FL. WOW


----------



## BocaBum99 (Feb 16, 2008)

Carmel85 said:


> "a fat commission to beat ROFR and get it rebated on the back end."
> 
> Can you tell us ALL more PLEASE... Especially what the law is in FL. WOW



You don't want the developers to plug the loop hole do you?  I've probably already posted too much.


----------



## Carmel85 (Feb 16, 2008)

BocaBum99 said:


> You don't want the developers to plug the loop hole do you?  I've probably already posted too much.



Dont you think the hotel timeshare companies know this already? come on they are very smart.


I just really would like to know the FL law because I know here in California that cant happen. Please send me a PM.

I can say one thing I do not think right now any developers are buying back, with the economy the way it is their banks want timeshare weeks off the inventory (just like the big home builders) so I know for a fact that at least a few big name hotel timeshare are NOT buying back right NOW. As you know things change very fast and I wouldn't be suprised  by summer they start buying back.


So buy now and buy big if you like the timeshare game.


----------



## Kal (Feb 16, 2008)

BocaBum99 said:


> There is a very easy way to beat ROFR. All you need to do is work with a Broker where commission rebates are legal. Florida is such a state. Then, add in a fat commission to beat ROFR and get it rebated on the back end.
> If you are interested in learning more, send me a pm.


 
Hyatt discounts commissions on ROFR so the seller gets the net price when Hyatt takes the sale.  The broker gets nothing so the commission line item is meaningless.  The fact that the HVC is headquartered in Florida gives us a message that they too know the rules.


----------



## Kal (Feb 16, 2008)

Carmel85 said:


> ....I can say one thing I do not think right now any developers are buying back, with the economy the way it is their banks want timeshare weeks off the inventory (just like the big home builders) so I know for a fact that at least a few big name hotel timeshare are NOT buying back right NOW. As you know things change very fast and I wouldn't be suprised by summer they start buying back.
> 
> 
> So buy now and buy big if you like the timeshare game.


 
I asked Hyatt about how sales are going in this terrible economy and housing market.  They said sales are very good because their buyers (in large part) are quite different than the regular homeowner.  Instead of buying a second home people are downsizing and buying timeshares.

I definitely would not assume they are ignoring ROFR, especially in the bargain points market in Key West.  They are running out of inventory and need every unit they can get.  Matter of fact, Hyatt is looking for a fourth property in Key West to develop.


----------



## PA- (Feb 16, 2008)

Carmel85 said:


> I agree the lady on EBAY is just FISHING!!!!
> 
> 
> BE CAREFUL!!!!



Carmel, do you work for Hyatt or are you a Hyatt reseller?  You seem to be more than average knowledgeable.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Feb 16, 2008)

Kal said:


> Hyatt discounts commissions on ROFR so the seller gets the net price when Hyatt takes the sale.  The broker gets nothing so the commission line item is meaningless.  The fact that the HVC is headquartered in Florida gives us a message that they too know the rules.



I haven't done this, but if I were the broker who lost a commission due to ROFR, I would fight it with the Florida Real Estate Commission and I believe I would win. 

Here is how I would do it.

I would get an exclusive right to sale listing from the seller which guarantees me a commission no matter who buys or sells the timeshare unit.

I would include in my listing agreement a clause that allows me to put a lien on the property so that I can collect my commission if I am not paid.  This is legal if it is in writing and signed by the seller.

I would find the buyer and write the contract for the unit.  If Hyatt exercises ROFR and attempts to cut me out, I would tie up the transfer in the titling process with the lien I have on it.  I would release the lien once my commission was paid.

Then, I would have the seller write a complaint to the Florida Real Estate Commission against Hyatt for NOT honoring the exact terms and conditions of the purchase agreement which included the commission and the net payment to them as the seller.  The compliant would request that the commission fee be reimbursed to the seller by Hyatt.  So, even though resort developers have been known to bypass commissions, there is a way to enforce collection of commissions. 

This can only work with a Florida Broker listing Florida timeshare properties.  The Florida Real Estate Commission has very clear rules for commissions and a very simple complaint process for protecting consumers.   I could be wrong about this, but if I were a Hyatt broker who lost commissions after doing work for a seller, I would fight it.  That is clearly wrong and anti-competitive behavior.

I suspect that Hotel Resort Developers attempt to prevent such behaviors from happening by creating authorized reseller programs which provides incentives for brokers to work closely with the resort developer in a win-win manner.

So, the commission line can be made to be NOT meaningless.  I just don't know if anyone has actually tried it.  And, I don't know if the cost of collecting a commission is worth it to most brokers, so they either just play by the rules set out by Hyatt or they don't play at all.


----------



## PA- (Feb 16, 2008)

Kal said:


> I asked Hyatt about how sales are going in this terrible economy and housing market.  They said sales are very good ....



What would you expect them to say?  Bush says the war effort is going well also.  I'm sure Hyatt management is telling all their employees and shareholders and prospects that sales are strong.  That doesn't mean that they are.


----------



## Carmel85 (Feb 16, 2008)

BocaBum99 said:


> If haven't done this, but if I were the broker who lost a commission due to ROFR, I would fight it with the Florida Real Estate Commission and I believe I would win.
> 
> Here is how I would do it.
> 
> ...





THANK YOU!!! I hear Marriott is trying some funny things on RESALE. I sure hope if there is a good lawyer out here they could do a class action suit against Marriott in regards to resales.

Marriott owners resale is it true Marriott make you do another purchase contract if they go and buy your unit?   If so that is NOT the law. They must foll the terms of the original  purchase contract!!!


Hyatt does not do this practice but I hear Marriott is doing this all over the country.


----------



## Carmel85 (Feb 16, 2008)

PA- said:


> What would you expect them to say?  Bush says the war effort is going well also.  I'm sure Hyatt management is telling all their employees and shareholders and prospects that sales are strong.  That doesn't mean that they are.




Hyatt sales are fine some areas are slower that others but other areas are stronger.

Why should Hyatt buy back if their banks say sell what is in your inventory. Clean the books up less risk for the banks and get additional $$$ for new properties

Hyatt is seeing many people from overseas buy Hyatt timeshares and fractions great deal for them because of the weak $$$ (thx mr Bush)


----------



## Kal (Feb 16, 2008)

PA- said:


> What would you expect them to say? Bush says the war effort is going well also. I'm sure Hyatt management is telling all their employees and shareholders and prospects that sales are strong. That doesn't mean that they are.


 
I got the information from a number of sources inside Hyatt. The best source is the sales person who leads all sales at Windward Pointe. She has been in Hyatt sales in Key West for at least 7 years and is a very good friend. She sees the sales recaps every morning.

As a cross-check why would Hyatt be moving so fast in developing numerous resorts, some on a fast-track basis, if sales were bad? Why would they raise prices? Especially 3 times a year? They are dealing with a whole different market sector than people buying Mugwumps Hollow Resort and Diner.

Matter of fact I talked to a couple who bought Week 6 at Sunset Harbor for $42K.  They were very happy with the price and particularly pleased that Hyatt bought back one of their Windward Pointe units.  That transaction cost the couple 40% in sales fees.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Feb 16, 2008)

Carmel85 said:


> THANK YOU!!! I hear Marriott is trying some funny things on RESALE. I sure hope if there is a good lawyer out here they could do a class action suit against Marriott in regards to resales.
> 
> Marriott owners resale is it true Marriott make you do another purchase contract if they go and buy your unit?   If so that is NOT the law. They must foll the terms of the original  purchase contract!!!
> 
> ...



The same listing and lien process can be used with Marriott's.  The only catch is that it only works if you list the timeshare in the state you are licensed and they have laws that allow you to do this.  Florida is such a state.

I think we should test this theory.  I'll bet that using this process and submission of the proper legal letters to Hyatt or Marriott would neutralize their natural tendency to cut out the broker on those deals.  I really doubt they want to take on the Florida Real Estate Commission just to buy back a specific deed.  

Well, unless, of couse, the commissioners are in bed with the timeshare industry.  This could also be the case.  We would have to ask a couple real estate attorneys.


----------



## Carmel85 (Feb 16, 2008)

BocaBum99 said:


> The same listing and lien process can be used with Marriott's.  The only catch is that it only works if you list the timeshare in the state you are licensed and they have laws that allow you to do this.  Florida is such a state.
> 
> I think we should test this theory.  I'll bet that using this process and submission of the proper legal letters to Hyatt or Marriott would neutralize their natural tendency to cut out the broker on those deals.  I really doubt they want to take on the Florida Real Estate Commission just to buy back a specific deed.
> 
> Well, unless, of couse, the commissioners are in bed with the timeshare industry.  This could also be the case.  We would have to ask a couple real estate attorneys.




Please let me know if this is happening in California one of the Hyatt owners here in Carmel/Monterey actually know the Real Estate Commissioner personally they when to grade school, high school together.



Marriott i heard is just pulling some funny stuff.


----------



## PA- (Feb 16, 2008)

Kal said:


> ....
> As a cross-check why would Hyatt be moving so fast in developing numerous resorts, some on a fast-track basis, if sales were bad? Why would they raise prices? Especially 3 times a year? They are dealing with a whole different market sector than people buying Mugwumps Hollow Resort and Diner.
> 
> ....



I'm not saying that sales are slow.  What I meant was, would you expect the Hyatt employees to say otherwise, even if they were?  If you know and trust someone who you believe would know the truth, that's fine.  But for the rest of us, the Hyatt employees wouldn't be the source of information to be relied on.

And as for mugwamp, I think those days are gone.  Lower class, stand alone timeshare are no longer being developed.  Even the new Fairfield, Bluegreen, etc. resorts, while not Hyatt standards, are very nice resorts.


----------



## Kal (Feb 16, 2008)

PA- said:


> I'm not saying that sales are slow. What I meant was, would you expect the Hyatt employees to say otherwise, even if they were? If you know and trust someone who you believe would know the truth, that's fine. But for the rest of us, the Hyatt employees wouldn't be the source of information to be relied on...


 
The last person I would rely upon is a Hyatt sales person largely because Hyatt keeps them in the dark.  But you're correct the Hyatt employees would present a mostly biased viewpoint.  My source is indeed a personal friend who just happens to sell Hyatt time shares.  We spend more time having drinks and talking about her daughter and life.  Talking shop is a side story.


----------



## Carmel85 (Feb 16, 2008)

PA- said:


> Carmel, do you work for Hyatt or are you a Hyatt reseller?  You seem to be more than average knowledgeable.



NO I do NOT work for HYATT. I do not sell real estate.  I do how ever work with the top lawyers in California who do Real Estate LAW and actually write the laws.

Thank you for your kind comments. I really love the Hyatt product and HYATT over all. 

I feel there are a few flaws with HYATT like II fees per year and making a reservation fees etc. But over all I feel the Hyatt system is fair and very easy to use.

I would be a buyer right NOW of HYATT with new resorts coming on line and great resorts now you cant go wrong (resale of course) unless you have too have the Hyatt gold passport points (hotel stays).

Again thank you for your nice comment.


----------



## PA- (Feb 16, 2008)

Carmel85 said:


> NO I do NOT work for HYATT. I do not sell real estate.  I do how ever work with the top lawyers in California who do Real Estate LAW and actually write the laws.
> 
> Thank you for your kind comments. I really love the Hyatt product and HYATT over all.
> 
> ...



Sorry, just asking, I didn't intend to touch a sore nerve.  Just wanted to see where you were coming from.  I intend to avail myself of your knowledge, if you're willing.

On another subject, does anyone know which weeks in San Antonio are 2200 point weeks, how much they cost from the developer, and about what they would sell for resale?


----------



## Carmel85 (Feb 16, 2008)

PA- said:


> Sorry, just asking, I didn't intend to touch a sore nerve.  Just wanted to see where you were coming from.  I intend to avail myself of your knowledge, if you're willing.
> 
> On another subject, does anyone know which weeks in San Antonio are 2200 point weeks, how much they cost from the developer, and about what they would sell for resale?



NO sore nerve at all.

When I get back to the office on Tuesday I have the costs. Not many 2200 points available out there at that resort.

Have you seen one? how much?


----------



## PA- (Feb 16, 2008)

No, I'm just beginning my research.  I haven't seen anything for sale at this fairly new resort.  I am considering buying a 2200 point week at a resort with relatively low fees where I might actually want to stay occassionally.  Though I may consider buying somewhere that I wouldn't stay, like Beach House.

I'd probably stay in Colorado or California more often than anywhere else, but those tend to be more expensive I think.


----------



## Carmel85 (Feb 16, 2008)

PA- said:


> No, I'm just beginning my research.  I haven't seen anything for sale at this fairly new resort.  I am considering buying a 2200 point week at a resort with relatively low fees where I might actually want to stay occassionally.  Though I may consider buying somewhere that I wouldn't stay, like Beach House.
> 
> I'd probably stay in Colorado or California more often than anywhere else, but those tend to be more expensive I think.



I would look at Sedona,Tahoe,Texas low fees and no weather problems ever year like Fl.
You might find some nice buys out in FL rihgt now.

2200 or 2000 point weeks are great 1880 is the lowest i would go.

I might know of a 2000 point Sedona coming up for sale send me a $ figure and I will pass it on to the owners. send pm please

Im not a broker or real estate agent I want no $$$ for passing the info on period.


----------



## Steve (Feb 16, 2008)

*Just a word of caution...*



PA- said:


> No, I'm just beginning my research.  I haven't seen anything for sale at this fairly new resort.  I am considering buying a 2200 point week at a resort with relatively low fees where I might actually want to stay occassionally.  Though I may consider buying somewhere that I wouldn't stay, like Beach House.
> 
> I'd probably stay in Colorado or California more often than anywhere else, but those tend to be more expensive I think.



If you start staying at the Hyatts at Beaver Creek and Breckenridge, you may not want to go back to your old standbys of WorldMark at Wolf Creek and WorldMark at Steamboat!

Steve


----------



## PA- (Feb 16, 2008)

Steve said:


> If you start staying at the Hyatts at Beaver Creek and Breckenridge, you may not want to go back to your old standbys of WorldMark at Wolf Creek and WorldMark at Steamboat!
> 
> Steve



I've seen the rooms at both those Hyatts.  They are impressive.

However, I will say that my family, while spoiled by staying at nice timeshares, isn't too spoiled to enjoy less than hyatt.  I may buy hyatt, but could live with Worldmark and even less.

One of our funnest vacations each year is 3 nights in a filthy dump on a Lake in Texas, where we have anywhere from 75 - 100 of us for a family reunion.  The kids can run around and have a campfire, they have dogs and cats and pigs and rabbits running around, a little pool and that's about it.  Oh yeah, the lake is nice.  But it's about being together.


----------



## Carmel85 (Feb 16, 2008)

PA- said:


> I've seen the rooms at both those Hyatts.  They are impressive.
> 
> However, I will say that my family, while spoiled by staying at nice timeshares, isn't too spoiled to enjoy less than hyatt.  I may buy hyatt, but could live with Worldmark and even less.
> 
> One of our funnest vacations each year is 3 nights in a filthy dump on a Lake in Texas, where we have anywhere from 75 - 100 of us for a family reunion.  The kids can run around and have a campfire, they have dogs and cats and pigs and rabbits running around, a little pool and that's about it.  Oh yeah, the lake is nice.  But it's about being together.



yes, but once you go Hyatt or Four Season why settle for less!!!!


----------



## Kal (Feb 16, 2008)

I have a friend (a physician and Chief of Staff at a major US hospital) who stayed at Aspen.  He owns both Hyatt and Marriott units but was absolutely shocked at the incredible quality of the Aspen unit.  He just shakes his head in amazement and commented that it sets a standard that no other timeshare can even come close to matching.


----------



## PA- (Feb 16, 2008)

Carmel85 said:


> yes, but once you go Hyatt or Four Season why settle for less!!!!



Lots of reasons.  Price.  Location.  Hyatt isn't priced for everyone, and they aren't in all the places we'd want to go.  You can only own so many timeshares.  I have more than my share.  Still, I'm strongly considering it.


----------



## PA- (Feb 16, 2008)

Kal said:


> I have a friend (a physician and Chief of Staff at a major US hospital) who stayed at Aspen.  He owns both Hyatt and Marriott units but was absolutely shocked at the incredible quality of the Aspen unit.  He just shakes his head in amazement and commented that it sets a standard that no other timeshare can even come close to matching.




Have him check out the Ritz Carlton timeshares.


----------



## Carmel85 (Feb 16, 2008)

PA- said:


> Have him check out the Ritz Carlton timeshares.



The Ritz is EXCELLENT!!!

The Ritz is really going to give the Hyatt a run for the $$$ at Northstar.

Ritz is out of my league 12k for MF's per year at Northstar for 21 days of usage. I dont think so not me.


----------



## mesamirage (Feb 17, 2008)

Kal said:


> He owns both Hyatt and Marriott units but was absolutely shocked at the incredible quality of the Aspen unit. He just shakes his head in amazement and commented that it sets a standard that no other timeshare can even come close to matching.


 
The Beaver Creek units are even that much more impressive. Having been to 10 of our Hyatts... I would have to say Beaver Creek is #1 for the interiors of the units.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Feb 17, 2008)

mesamirage said:


> The Beaver Creek units are even that much more impressive. Having been to 10 of our Hyatts... I would have to say Beaver Creek is #1 for the interiors of the units.



better even than Aspen amd Breck?


----------



## mesamirage (Feb 17, 2008)

Yep! Beaver Creek is Amazing, they spared no expense on the kitchens. 

We really like Breck... units are VERY nice... we really like the seperate "Movie" room at the resort, I think it must seat 30+. 

As far as Aspen.. the only negative we had is we felt like Hyatt needed to hirer an interior decorator... it was really a terrible use of the space in the units we had. It still had a 5 star feel, no doubt, but there were just empty spaces that made no sense. However... Hot Tub on the balcony was fantastic!

Beaver Creek, Aspen, Breck.... are all top tier 5 star resorts. I have been to multiple Westins, never to a Ritz... but at this point the Colorado Hyatts set the bar for what a 5 star Timeshare is really all about.


----------



## Kal (Feb 17, 2008)

PA- said:


> Lots of reasons. Price. Location. Hyatt isn't priced for everyone, and they aren't in all the places we'd want to go. You can only own so many timeshares. I have more than my share. Still, I'm strongly considering it.


 
Based on my most recent intelligence I would strongly recommend you move very quickly if you are thinking about a Hyatt purchase.  The prices are skyrocketing.

It's as if Hyatt just figured it out.  For years they have been selling the concept of buy cheap points and stay in extremely high-priced resorts with those cheap points.  "Points are points".  Then they determined they were missing out on the margin and are starting to raise the price of those cheap points.  I can only assume this will dramatically impact resale pricing and Hyatt's ROFR decision making process.  It's changing my whole approach to the numbers.


----------



## Kal (Feb 17, 2008)

mesamirage said:


> The Beaver Creek units are even that much more impressive. Having been to 10 of our Hyatts... I would have to say Beaver Creek is #1 for the interiors of the units.


 
Now your giving me cranial vapor lock!    I want to use up some LCUP points by giving a short stay to a friend who lives in Telluride, CO.  My target was Aspen but do you think Beaver Creek would be a better choice?  Both are a quick drive from Telluride.


----------



## Pit (Feb 17, 2008)

mesamirage said:


> The Beaver Creek units are even that much more impressive. Having been to 10 of our Hyatts... I would have to say Beaver Creek is #1 for the interiors of the units.



Are you referring to the Mountain Lodge or the Park Hyatt Residences?


----------



## mesamirage (Feb 17, 2008)

Pit said:


> Are you referring to the Mountain Lodge or the Park Hyatt Residences?


 
I am referring to the Park Hyatt... we actually walked over to the Mountain Lodge... and maybe it was because we just came from the lap of luxury and we were being snobs... but I was totally unimpressed with Mountain Lodge, really not up to Hyatts standards.  I would be disappointed to own at Mountain Lodge.


----------



## mesamirage (Feb 17, 2008)

Kal said:


> Now your giving me cranial vapor lock!  I want to use up some LCUP points by giving a short stay to a friend who lives in Telluride, CO. My target was Aspen but do you think Beaver Creek would be a better choice? Both are a quick drive from Telluride.


 
Both are going to be a fantastic stay....  I think the better choice is based on the time of year.  Even though both locations really are quiet after ski season, I think because the Park Hyatt is tucked up in the elite Beaver Creek town away from the "blue collar" folks down at the base of the mountain that it can be extremely slow around the Park Hyatt in the off season... like no places to eat or go without going down the mountain.  The Aspen resort on the other hand you still have the cute little town of Aspen to get out and see... have dinner.. etc... regardless of the time of the year... you just walk out and enjoy the town.

So I think the experience may be a bit better at Aspen if its the slow season... but if skiing is still happening at all... Do the Park Hyatt!


----------



## Maryman (Feb 17, 2008)

PA- said:


> Sorry, just asking, I didn't intend to touch a sore nerve.  Just wanted to see where you were coming from.  I intend to avail myself of your knowledge, if you're willing.
> 
> On another subject, does anyone know which weeks in San Antonio are 2200 point weeks, how much they cost from the developer, and about what they would sell for resale?



In March of 2007, I purchased a 2200 point 2-bedroom diamond resale WOR unit on myresortnetwork.com for between 17-19k with all fees and taxes included.  If you care to PM me, I'll share the exact dollar breakdown.  I considered myself very lucky to have this pass ROFR, and upon my first visit to WOR I asked the Hyatt saleswoman to explain why it had passed.  She explained that the primary determinant for Hyatt exercising their ROFR is the resort's current inventory of available units.  At the time, there was an abundance of 2 bedrooms that had not yet been sold by Hyatt, so mine probably just skirted through their ROFR system.  She also said that if the unit had been a 3-bedroom, there was no way it would have been allowed to sell on the resale market since they are in very high demand.  At the time, my diamond 2-bedroom units were selling through the developer for $31,000. 

Kal's Hyatt website has the point charts that will tell you the categories of the weeks at all the resorts.  I am thrilled with our purchase of our Hyatt unit, and have already used it for stays in Tahoe (Incline Village and Ridge Tahoe), WOR, and the Hyatt Mountain Lodge in Beaver Creek.  

Happy hunting, and best wishes!


----------



## Carmel85 (Feb 17, 2008)

Maryman said:


> In March of 2007, I purchased a 2200 point 2-bedroom diamond resale WOR unit on myresortnetwork.com for between 17-19k with all fees and taxes included.  If you care to PM me, I'll share the exact dollar breakdown.  I considered myself very lucky to have this pass ROFR, and upon my first visit to WOR I asked the Hyatt saleswoman to explain why it had passed.  She explained that the primary determinant for Hyatt exercising their ROFR is the resort's current inventory of available units.  At the time, there was an abundance of 2 bedrooms that had not yet been sold by Hyatt, so mine probably just skirted through their ROFR system.  She also said that if the unit had been a 3-bedroom, there was no way it would have been allowed to sell on the resale market since they are in very high demand.  At the time, my diamond 2-bedroom units were selling through the developer for $31,000.
> 
> Kal's Hyatt website has the point charts that will tell you the categories of the weeks at all the resorts.  I am thrilled with our purchase of our Hyatt unit, and have already used it for stays in Tahoe (Incline Village and Ridge Tahoe), WOR, and the Hyatt Mountain Lodge in Beaver Creek.
> 
> Happy hunting, and best wishes!




Thank you very much for the info really help others. 

It seems all Hyatt resorts have different $$$ amount when buying 2200 point weeks but a rule of thumb it looks like 18-21k you can find a nice 2200 point week. When full retail is 31-36k+.

Thank you again.


----------



## mesamirage (Feb 17, 2008)

Carmel85 said:


> Thank you very much for the info really help others.
> 
> It seems all Hyatt resorts have different $$$ amount when buying 2200 point weeks but a rule of thumb it looks like 18-21k you can find a nice 2200 point week. When full retail is 31-36k+.
> 
> Thank you again.


 
Great purchase of 2200 points at $16,500... 

Curious of Hyatt Tuggers opinion on what purchase they would rather do?

*Option #1*
Say 2200 points at $16,500 as previously mentioned (although I think that is getting VERY difficult to do now)

*Option #2*
or would you rather purchase say an 1880 point week for $11k or somewhere around that price.... (and I think this is also a price point that is nearly impossible to find now.)

Or maybe in todays resale prices would you be better off with 2200 points at $19,000 or 1880 at $13,000-$13,500??

Just curious on how others view getting the best cost per point (on hight point weeks) or having the most points is more important?? It does seem that many of the new resorts coming online will really make 2200 points important to have to get the reservations you may want...


----------



## Pit (Feb 17, 2008)

mesamirage said:


> Great purchase of 2200 points at $16,500...
> 
> Curious of Hyatt Tuggers opinion on what purchase they would rather do?
> 
> ...



I think the best way to approach the question is to first decide how many points you need. Then, look for the best $/point ratio you can find, including closing costs, current and future m/f, and taxes (if billed seperately). In the example you gave, you are better off buying the 1880 point week for 11K ($5.85/point), IF that is enough points for your vacation needs (and assuming all other things, like m/f, are equal). I use a net present value calculation to compare alternatives in a situation where just shopping for points. I wouldn't hesitate to buy 1300 points, if the price was right and that's what I needed. With Hyatt, its also important to pay attention to the CUP period vs. when you want to travel.


----------



## Kal (Feb 17, 2008)

There may be another factor to consider in the purchase decision - Type of Buyer.

IMO there are four types of buyers:

* Newbie (A)
* Owners of a single HVC resort (B)
* Well established owners (C)
* Second home equivalent (D)

The A buyers likely have their eye on a particular resort and week.  The B buyers like the program and want to expand their opportunities for better stays.  The C buyers want more points so they can have multiple stays, anywhere, at anytime. The D buyers want great quality and cost is a minor issue.

The A folks are likely to limit the cash outlay and accept a modest week at an economical resort.  B folks recognize the value and have a budget to accommodate a good quality week.  C folks have fully bought in and want the very best price for a small number of additional points at any resort.  The sky's the limit for the D guys.

Each group has quite different criteria for sizing up an opportunity.


----------



## Carmel85 (Feb 17, 2008)

Mesa and Pit,

You are both right!!!


I feel if you can get a 2200 point week for 18-20k you have a good LONG term deal.

I prefer buying only 2200 or 2000 point weeks why limit yourself every year for a vacation with this amount of points I can get 2 full weeks at any Hyatt through out the system PEAK and NON PEAK times.

I can get really creative as you know and get about 2+ months with this amount of points in a FULL 2 bedroom unit and some 3 bedroom units.

I only tell people to  buying 2200 and 2000 point weeks with ALL of the new Hyatts coming on line in the next few years.  I do not think Hyatt is going to be building 1 bedroom unit if any. Same MF's for 2200,2000,1880 ,1400,1300,1100 points. 

Yes 2200 and 2000 point weeks cost more but long term at 18-20k theses are a steal.

Hyatt lake tahoe of xmas or new years and some summer weeks cost $675+ per night so you can see at 18-20k it is a great long term deal with not a lot of down side risk. Look at Colorado in winter months $1000+ per night Aspen even more.   THIS is a NO BRAINER folks.

When more and more outsider start looking at Hyatt as a great company with new resorts coming on line I feel and other do to you will see prices for resale will go up when retail  prices $$$ go up also.

GO BUY HYATT AND BUY NOW!!!!


I always want to thank MESA and KAL they really know their stuff many many thanks!!!!


----------

